# ***travel insurance on w/h visa?? **



## SamanthaLK2009 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey there!!

I will be applying for a Working Holiday Visa later this week! =) Just wondering how do I apply for Travel insurance?? Will I be required to have travel insurance while on a Working Holiday Visa?

Thank you for your help!

Samantha


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Depends on which country you come from. So countries have agreements where This is not needed. Example UK, Sweden and such


----------

